# Webcam upside down since installing windows 8



## BruthaKoop (Feb 7, 2013)

so i recently upgraded my OS to windows 8 pro with media center and since then my webcam is showing upside down. i'm on an Asus N61JQ x64. i have tried updating the driver and got no change. plz help :S


----------



## geodripp (Jul 1, 2008)

What programs do you use with your webcam? I have found a few other people who are experiencing the same issue as you with Asus webcams and with a quick google I was able to find a few offered solutions.

If you have software that manages your webcam you may be able to follow these instructions: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080303013323AA4DBQc

If not it sounds like a lot of people are having success with a program called ManyCam: 
http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-support/39126-webcam-image-upside-down-how-do-i-fix.html

Read through that thread and at the very bottom is the user that mentions ManyCam and how to set it up. 
If you don't want to install third party programs to resolve the issue let me know and we can see what else we can do.


----------

